# Am I eating enough to gain muscle?



## Bennysmith (Jan 3, 2015)

I am 29 6ft 3 and 15'9

I am eating oats 100g at nine and again at half ten then a chicken breast and 75 grams of rice at 12 , 2, 4, 6. 5 eggs scrambled at 8 and a whey shake at ten I also eat a chicken diner my wife cooks at 5 this is 5 days a week I want to put on lean muscle should I eat more?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

You need to workout calories mate.

Workout out your daily maintenance requirements, add 200-300 to it and assess weight gain each week. So long as you in a calorie surplus of good nutrient rich food, you'll be adding muscle (Given that your training is in check too)

Download the app 'My Fitness Pal' for help with keeping track of protein/carb intake etc


----------



## Bennysmith (Jan 3, 2015)

How do I do this im quite new to body building?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bennysmith said:


> How do I do this im quite new to body building?


IIFYM Calculator start there. Your diet would bore me to death btw mate, I have a lot more variety than that in my cutting diet :laugh:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Bennysmith said:


> How do I do this im quite new to body building?


Calorie Calculator

Use that as a start although its never totally accurate as it depends on what your training is like to some degree. For instance I train high volume frequently so I have to eat quite a bit more than what it reccomends in order to gain weight at a decent pace. It's about experimentation mate... choose a set amount and stick to it for a few weeks, if you don't gain any weight at all increase your caloric amount by 500 and so on.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bennysmith said:


> How do I do this im quite new to body building?


Google 'Calorific Requiremts Calculator' or something along those lines (Haven't done it my self in ages lol, I forget) and you should find sites that's ask for your Age/Height/Weight/Activity Level maybe (If your on Tinder, youve done something wrong lol)

This should give you a roughly accurate (Bare with me) guide to how many calories you need to consume each day to maintain your current weight in an healthy manor.

For now let's say the calculator says you need 2500 Calories per day to maintain (Could be more, could be less) well then because your wanting to add size, your going to need to add calories to be in a surplus instead of just maintaining...So you add 200-300 extra calories to that 2500 calories.

Weigh yourself each week...If your gaining around 1lb-2lb your doing good, anymore and you might want to cut down as the vast majority will be fat.

If your not gaining any weight each week, up your Cals slighty.


----------



## Bennysmith (Jan 3, 2015)

I have seasoning on my chicken but only powder form and eat alot of chilli and peppers


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

3 decent sized meals a day including fats and carbs and about 300g of meat, couple of protein shakes, job done.


----------



## Bennysmith (Jan 3, 2015)

I train four times a week for a hour and a half and have a dip bar and pull up bar I use for the days im not training


----------



## Bennysmith (Jan 3, 2015)

It says 3500 calories anyone got any high calorie solid food ideas?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bennysmith said:


> It says 3500 calories anyone got any high calorie solid food ideas?


Swap chicken for mince


----------



## Bennysmith (Jan 3, 2015)

Mince is a ball ache to cook


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bennysmith said:


> Mince is a ball ache to cook


Few mins in a frying pan...... Couldn't think of anything quicker or easier.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bennysmith said:


> Mince is a ball ache to cook


Mince is the easiest meat to cook, ever. Chuck it in a pan, fry until brown all over, you can't **** it up.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bennysmith said:


> It says 3500 calories anyone got any high calorie solid food ideas?


Depends how many meals you want mate. Divide that 3500 by how many meals a day you want to eat, then do a bit of calculating, job done. If you used the IIFYM calculator there's a bit at the bottom where you can choose the amount of meals you want to eat per day and it works out the macros per meal for you. If you have plenty of meats, rice, pasta etc. then 3500 should be pretty easy. Obviously as well, if you do struggle then a shake or two can make it easier.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I said:


> Mince is the easiest meat to cook' date=' ever. Chuck it in a pan, fry until brown all over, you can't **** it up.


Plus it lasts a good 5-6 days in the fridge.

Win win situation


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Drink while milk to make up cals mate., it's designed to turn a 150lb calf into a 800lb cow. Best weight gainer on the market. Throw 3 raw eggs in too for extra vitamins.. Works a charm


----------



## Bennysmith (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks lads grateful for your help


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Came in to help, but it's all been covered. Good tips on the whole milk and swapping chicken for mince, that's what I was going to say.

I could never go back to chicken and rice multiple times a day, too fcuking boring. It's got to be enjoyable.


----------

